# XML-File Parsen im Eclipse Plug-in



## BjörnBu (28. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

irgendwie stehe ich total aufm Schlauch. Wie kann ich denn ein XML File in meinem Eclipse Plug-in parsen? Der dom4j SAXReader, der in der fertigen XML-Parserei-Implementierung verwendet wird, braucht ein File oder 'ne URL.

In meinem eclipse-plugin hätte ich aber nur IFile oder org.eclipse.emf.common.util.URI zur Hand. bei der uri liefer .toFileString() null und auch die andern Methoden passen nicht. toPlattformString(true) passt fast, aber enthält berim laufenden plug-in dannnoch den Projektnamen (<projektname>/gescheiterPfad)

Müsste theoretisch gehen den Teil bis zum ersten slash abzuschneiden, aber ich das ist wohl mehr als unschön. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es auch anders geht und ihr's mir gleich sagt 

Danke!

EDIT: Ahh hab ich das etwa schon wieder in IDEs und Tools gepostet? Sorry...  gehört ja wohl eher in Plattformprogrammierung


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jul 2008)

Du kannst IFile#getRawLocation verwenden, oder mit InputStreams arbeiten


----------



## BjörnBu (28. Jul 2008)

Danke, hat geholfen!


----------

